# Lowryder#2 & Auto AK-47 (2nd Grow)



## jnyce1320 (Feb 26, 2009)

Second time around ill be growing my own batch of seeds from my first grow which didnt go so well because of lack of knowledge and didnt have everything needed.


So Far 13 Auto Ak-47s and 7 Lowryder2's have been germinated and planted between days 2/16-2/25. 4 more Auto Ak-47s and 13 Lowryder2's germinated today with tap roots but cant transplant because I ran out of 5.5"square pots (_Getting more first thing in the morning_). Also thinking about buying Excellofizz CO2 pucks for CO2 enrichment.

Setup is based on Richy-B grows. Not to be d**k riding but to get results/yeilds like him why not follow his setup...


General Setup:
4'x4'x7' Grow Tent w/ Silver Reflective Lining (_sideways because Autos dont need much height room because the plants only grow 1-2.5 feet and more floor space= more plants to be grown_)
Digital 600w HPS w/ CoolTube Reflector
HTG 423cfm Inline Fan (_Ducted to Cooltube to exhaust heat_)
4" Cage fan "Intake Air" (_Soon replaced with 6"inch Duct fan_)
(2) 7inch Cage Fans (_Air Circulation_)
Basic Box Fan (_Kept infront of "Intake Air" fan to help boost intake air and circulation_).
Holmes 2.5gal Humidifier (_extra bowl of water to help w/ humidity_)
Digital Temp/Hydrometer
Hanna PH and PPM Meters
Air Intake Style Carbon Filter (_Purchansing soon_)

Temps usually Between 70*-83* night/day
Humidity 30%-40% (_Looking for new way to raise humidity because of air exhaust_)


Soil & Containers:
Premium Pro-Mix BX Soil
5.5" Square Pots
3 gallon Pots (_Transplanted when female sex shown_)


Nutrients & Supplements:
Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Soil
Fox Farm Big Bloom
Biobizz Bio-Bloom (_Used for sweetner/molasses_)
Botanicare Cal-mag
SuperThrive (_Used during Seedling and Transplanting Phase_)
Plant Success Great White _Premium Mycorrhiae w/ Beneficial Bacteria & Trichoderma_

Nutes & Supp Schedule:
Week 1-2
1ml/gal SuperThrive (Seedling Phase ONLY/ everyother feeding
(1/2)scoop/gal Great White (_every 1-2 weeks_)

Week 3-4
7ml/gal Bontanicare Pure Blend Pro Soil
25ml/gal Fox Farm Big Bloom
2.5ml/gal BioBizz Bio-Bloom
2.5ml/gal Botanicare Cal-Mag
1.5-2ml/gal SuperThrive (_Transplanting Phase ONLY_)
(1/2)scoop/gal Great White (_every 1-2 weeks_)

Week 5+
14ml/gal Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Soil
50ml/gal Fox Farm Big Bloom
5ml/gal serving BioBizz Bio-Bloom
5ml/gal Botanicare Cal-Mag
(1/2)scoop/gal Great White (_every 1-2 weeks_)

Final Week
Flush

*Keep PH 6.0-7.0/ PPM 1400-2000


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

mind if i  :watchplant:  :48:


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 26, 2009)

what was the total $ on your setup? Looks good.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello jnyce1320 

Your going to have quite an audience watching your journal 

Fingers crossed for you.

eace:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 27, 2009)

$1200+... yea kinda pricey but that's what I get for doing things half assed and not doing what I was supposed to first time around lol.


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah nice m8!  i grow to 400 ak47xLowryders&dieselryders now!


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 27, 2009)

rosskemp said:
			
		

> yeah nice m8! i grow to 400 ak47xLowryders&dieselryders now!


holy ****! all in soil? how many light are you running?


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 27, 2009)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> holy ****! all in soil? how many light are you running?


 yes in soil! i run 4x 400WATT HPS SYLVANIA GRO-LUX (18/6)!:48:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 27, 2009)

rosskemp said:
			
		

> yes in soil! i run 4x 400WATT HPS SYLVANIA GRO-LUX (18/6)!:48:


How much u yield per plant?


----------



## 420benny (Feb 27, 2009)

How in heck do you water all of those???


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 27, 2009)

yea thats what im sayin that must take hours to water


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 27, 2009)

Picked up 30 more 5.5" square pots today and planted 4 more Auto Ak-47's and 12 Lowryder#2's


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 28, 2009)

11 more Lowryder#2's cracked open today.... damn this is alot of work...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 28, 2009)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> 11 more Lowryder#2's cracked open today.... damn this is alot of work...


 
*Yes but lots of fun *


----------



## Dillan (Feb 28, 2009)

And you can't beat the reward that you get at the end for all your hard work.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think i'll stick around for this one...I also have 10 AutoAK's waitin to be germ'd ...still gettin' the hang of my tent w/ some bagseed ...but i'm thinkin' this is goin' to be  a promising grow ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 2, 2009)

48 plants total, 17 Auto Ak-47's and 31 Lowryder#2's. All seem do be doing well so far, All but 4 LR#2s that was planted on the 28th havent popped out of the soil so far. Grow seems to be going slower then my first grow, idk maybe its just me and my impatience..... Will start using my flower nutes on the ones thats ready by thursday or friday to give the late one's a chance to catch up.

Weather outside has been cold so have the grow area no more then 82* and i found out if i spray inside the grow tent with a mister in the mornings till humidity gets to about 80% it stays at 40%-60% humidity through out the day and night with the humidifier running.

Moved watering to every other day because of rise in humidity of grow area. Top layer of soil dries out after 2 days thats my rule of thumb.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 2, 2009)

another auto fan on board to follow this one through-out!!....I too am a fan of richy b's & granddaddytoke's grows! absolutly the best on mjp.....grow, grow, grow,,,,,,,,,it sucks though that i am still in the process of buying all my equiptment..**** cost$$!! and I wont make the mistake of starting my beans until i have @ least 85% of everything....will be growing 20-25 autos, and breeding some as well....Auto AK, LR2, D-ryder, Masterlow, and Auto Blueberry x Auto AK!  looking @ a April start date.....in the mean time all i can do is keep reading and drooling over all my fellow growers babies out there....


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to this thread. I AM SUPER INTRESTED IN AUTOS....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm looking forward to following along on this one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

Your roots are not in the top part of the soil.

You will start to get over watering issues if your not careful.

eace:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your roots are not in the top part of the soil.
> 
> You will start to get over watering issues if your not careful.
> 
> eace:


 
what are u talkin about?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 3, 2009)

opps nvm i got you......


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 7, 2009)

Plants have been growing slower then my first grow at 2 weeks. Maybe its because i was feeding them superthrive to much and stunted growth maybe. This morning when i checked on my babys i forgot that i had kept the window closed... temp was 96*!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to get a thermostat for my exhaust fan asap! Also today is the first time i fed plants dated 2/16- 2/22 with bloom nutes. At half strenth ppm was only 730. Hopefully growth will kick in with these nutes. No signs of sexs yet hopefull within the next few days, high chance of females maybe since sign of sex is taking so long... Wish me luck!!


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 7, 2009)

least u didnt kill urs with the 96 temps i just germed 8 lr2 other day had them in the humidity dome and left them outside and forgot i put them there when i left so i come home all 8 where laying over dried up dead  

Good luck on ur grow here is some mojo for your babys


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your roots are not in the top part of the soil.
> 
> You will start to get over watering issues if your not careful.
> 
> eace:


 


			
				jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> what are u talkin about?


 
All im saying is be careful not to over water them 

eace:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, thats a good idea, putting the grow box on its side.  Looks like most of your plants are where mine are right now.  Just a question though, why are you feeding them bloom so early?  I thought that wasnt until the plants were starting to flower.

Either way... I wish I had all the fancy equipment youve got to measure temps/ph/ppm etc.  Im kinda in the dark with it all at this point.

Keep it up!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

I never feed my Auto's anything for 4 weeks, then its bloom feed.


----------



## crozar (Mar 7, 2009)

great setup


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 7, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Hey, thats a good idea, putting the grow box on its side. Looks like most of your plants are where mine are right now. Just a question though, why are you feeding them bloom so early? I thought that wasnt until the plants were starting to flower.
> 
> Either way... I wish I had all the fancy equipment youve got to measure temps/ph/ppm etc. Im kinda in the dark with it all at this point.
> 
> Keep it up!


 
Usually autos start to flower after 2-3 weeks but i kept the dosage low tho... no need for veg nutes


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I never feed my Auto's anything for 4 weeks, then its bloom feed.


 
IM going by what Richy-B does and see what happens


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

R-B is 1 of the masters of AF, I admire his work, Grandaddytoke is another, their shows of how they grow are quite spectacular.

I understand your thinking 

eace:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Dang, thats early.  I always thought it would take 3-4 months to get into any kind of harvesting phase, but your feeding schedule looks like you'll be done in less than 2. 

Definetly gonna be around checkin in on em, mine are in about the same stage.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 7, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Dang, thats early. I always thought it would take 3-4 months to get into any kind of harvesting phase, but your feeding schedule looks like you'll be done in less than 2.
> 
> Definetly gonna be around checkin in on em, mine are in about the same stage.


 
Thats Autos for u:hubba:


----------



## crozar (Mar 8, 2009)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> $1200+... yea kinda pricey but that's what I get for doing things half assed and not doing what I was supposed to first time around lol.



thats expensive , look i found this recently  which is much cheaper and got everything + more of what you got. http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/mini-stealth-caddy-99-p.asp
which costs [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*$843.29

*[/FONT]i know its a hydroponic system , but 1 day you will need to learn it  , you can use your way of growing and disable hydroponics .
 however everything is setup from this cool safe stealth oder free box . 
im thinking of getting 1 of those , right now im in suspense for my seeds which havent arrived yet 

i bet people can setup the exact same thing manually like you did in a cheaper price , but i do understand your consequences because since i tried to setup myself the price went over 900$ to me but good thing i wrote them down and havent set them up .


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 8, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> thats expensive , look i found this recently which is much cheaper and got everything + more of what you got. http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/mini-stealth-caddy-99-p.asp
> which costs [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*$843.29
> 
> *[/FONT]i know its a hydroponic system , but 1 day you will need to learn it  , you can use your way of growing and disable hydroponics .
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up but that setup is way to small then what im looking for


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 8, 2009)

After first day of nutes ive notices a huge difference, going to hardware store to rig up a thermostat for my fan


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey could you post how your plannin on riggin a therm. to your fan?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 8, 2009)

xxx.rollitup.org/do-yourself/143517-diy-humidistat-humidify-dehumidify-thermostat.html



replace xxx with www. sorry mp just postin some useful info..........


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

I looked on craigslist, and they had some going for 100 bucks with a 4x4 base.  Check them out, lots of people are gettin rid of their stuff and expanding if you get a chance.  I can almost grantee they were being used for the same thing too.

I still need to get mylar and fans, but that should be less than 50 bucks, but your set up looks much more convient.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Mar 9, 2009)

Killed 1 male Auto Ak-47 dated 2/16.... heat got up to the 90's again....


----------

